# I left New York empty ;)  (pic heavy!!!)



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 7, 2010)

I just got back from NYC which was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't really notice as I went along, but when I got home and wanted to take pictures of everything, I got a little embarrased about my crazy haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love it all though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's start with the eyeshadows from Mac and Inglot...




Right to left, top to bottom
Blanc Type, Juxt, Shimmermoss, Showstopper, Sweet & Punchy
Paradisco, Swimming, Moon's Reflection, Contrast
Trax, Humid, Prussian, Typographic

I'm afraid I forgot to write down the numbers of the ones from Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then the eyeshadows from other brands





The first 6 are from La Femme
Bisque, Peach, Beige Pink.       Far right is Inglot #391 (Black)
White, Green, Black

The MUFE's
0, 150, 72.     Far right is UD's Dashiki
309, 52, 04

More eye stuff





UDPP, Lancôme Hypnose, Mac Plushlash, Smashbox Lip Emulsion (not sure how it got in there... ) NYX Jumbo pencils in Cottage Cheese, Strawberry Milk and Yogurt (What is it with NYX and dairy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mac eye pencil in Pale Yellow, MUFE Aqua Eyes in 22L and 12L, Mac Blackground PP and Wet'n'Wild gel eyeliner in black 886.

Moving down to the cheeks





Mac Marine Life, Nars Deep Throat, Nars combo, Orgasm and Laguna
Mac Sculpt, Style, Well Dresses and Pink Swoon, MUFE HD Blush in #13, MUFE Sculpting Blush #6, La Femme blush in Rose

And lips stuff





From Mac, Sweetie, Lovelorn, Lady Gaga
Lazy Day, Beachbound. # 253 from Inglot
Inglot Lip Paint #83, Mac Splashing and Flurry of Fun. MUFE lip pencil # 44, Mac Life's a Breeze.


Foundation 'n' stuff





MUFE HD foundation #115, Neutrogena Healthy Skin liquid foundation #40, Rimmel Lasting Finish 16Hr foundation #100, Mac Mixing Medium, face & body.
Korres face primer, MUFE Full Cover concealer #3

Almost done, nail varnish... The only thing I regret not getting a few more of, I had a manicure with a beautiful pink from Essie, but couldn't find it in any stores and forgot to write down the name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Essie Lovie Dovie #688, Inglot #817, Inglot #055, Inglot O2M #615
OPI Shorts Story, OPI The Thrill of Brazil

And last, but not least, my very first Mac brushes





131, 188, 217, 219, 214 and 228  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Did you fall asleep yet?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't Lovie Dovie lovely? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjou your goodies!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

oh my gosh that's a huge haul! lol Have fun with your new stuff


----------



## cjm (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations - I'm crazy for the brushes


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing haul! Everything looks beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 7, 2010)

Great haul-- all those pretty shadows!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 7, 2010)

That's some serious shopping!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

This is how you haul! Love it all, enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing haul! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all, I'm still a little overwhelmed with all of this


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome haul. Gotta love NYC! Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## n_c (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Uau, super haul!!!!!


----------



## bis (Jun 7, 2010)

Love your haul, every bit of it! If you want we can call it haulus maximus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once in her life a girl needs that


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Love your haul, every bit of it! If you want we can call it haulus maximus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds like some virus or contagious disease. If your mom/bf/husband is mad about you mac shopping habits you could just say: I can't help it, i've got haulus maximus!

But anyway, love your haul, especially the brushes and eyeshadows!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Love your haul, every bit of it! If you want we can call it haulus maximus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once in her life a girl needs that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pannekoek* 

 
_That sounds like some virus or contagious disease. If your mom/bf/husband is mad about you mac shopping habits you could just say: I can't help it, i've got haulus maximus!

But anyway, love your haul, especially the brushes and eyeshadows!_

 

Hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi, I'm Helle, I have Haulus Maximus


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 7, 2010)

enjoy all your goodies


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

Enjoy your lovely haul!


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 7, 2010)

Great haul. Loving those blushes! Enjoy!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 7, 2010)

AMAZINGGGG haul!!! hahaha u got really great things! & oh ur first MAC brushes?! how EXCITING!!!! Enjoy all your goodies hun!


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 7, 2010)

wow! what a great haul! enjoy =D


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 7, 2010)

Great haul! Hope ya had a great time here!


----------



## phatkat (Jun 7, 2010)

great haul , enjoy


----------



## hil34 (Jun 8, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my... That is one bad ass haul. Enjoy all your new goodies! You're so lucky to have gotten your hands on so much Inglot stuff!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Love your haul!! It's so huge!!! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrittanyD* 

 
_Oh my... That is one bad ass haul. Enjoy all your new goodies! *You're so lucky to have gotten your hands on so much Inglot stuff!*



_

 

I know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The pigmentation of the Inglot shadows is amazing, and the lip gloss 
is so smooth and soft


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice haul i hope you enjoy your new stuffies


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Neutrogena is a great foundation!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tennischic09* 

 
_Neutrogena is a great foundation!_

 

I actually like it better than the one from MUFE


----------



## christinakate (Jun 17, 2010)

No waaaay Inglot ! Lucky you !!
Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 17, 2010)

You're so lucky, I've only been to NYC once but I love it, it's an amazing city! And all that Inglot too!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice haul! (Sighs...1 day I'll be able to get that much at one time)


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 19, 2010)

I am *almost* as jealous of your new makeup as I am of your trip to NYC! I love it there. Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome haul! I am glad you have enjoyed New York! Yay!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2010)

wow!! this is one awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

how i envy you ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy, especially your brushes, they make a huge difference!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow amazing haul, I'm sure you'll definitely have a lot of fun using everything!


----------



## elmundodemary (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 24, 2010)

I am having a _lot_ of fun with this, and I am not even nealy through it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really impressed with the Inglot stuff, but not really sure how to use the green and the yellow eyeshadow, I just couldn't resist them in the shop


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 24, 2010)

love it... I'm so jelaous.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 24, 2010)

Great Hualage!! It makes me soo excited cause I'm going to NYC in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 25, 2010)

great haul =) you mustve spent a fortune!


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow great haul! how do you like the Korres primer?


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachel89* 

 
_wow great haul! how do you like the Korres primer?_

 

To be honest, I don't really see that it does anything, maybe 
I'm expecting miracles


----------



## VIC MAC (Jul 10, 2010)

Hej, dejligt med en tosset dansk makeup samler...ha ha 

Jeg er nødt til at høre hvad du syntes om MUFE blush, altså cremen?

Brug den gule öjenskygge i inderste krog og grøn i yderste )))

Hej fra Odense


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Hej, dejligt med en tosset dansk makeup samler...ha ha 

Jeg er nødt til at høre hvad du syntes om MUFE blush, altså cremen?

Brug den gule öjenskygge i inderste krog og grøn i yderste )))

Hej fra Odense_

 
Hehe tak for tippet, det vil jeg prøve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeg er fuldstændig vild med farven på den blush, men synes at finishen er elendig. Den får alle de små fine hår i ansigtet til at blive synlige  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jeg tester den lige igen en af dagene, skal nok vende tilbage hvis jeg finder ud af at det bare var mig der ikke kunne finde ud af at bruge den rigtigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeg vil så gerne bruge den, når nu farven er så speciel


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, what a great haul!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jul 11, 2010)

Øv altså, jeg var brændt helt varm på de blushes efter at set dem på YT! Vil gerne høre hvis du finder løsningen ))

Vil lige sige til dig, at hvis du mangler noget "drugstore" makeup såsom Neutrogena, så skriv bare. Jeg har en account og en adresse i Florida, og får løbende noget hjem derovre fra ))) Det er lidt dyrere men stadig fedt at kunne købe alle de lækre ting!

Jeg er nok lidt en MAC freak, har en kæmpe samling! Men de har nogle gode drugstore alternativer til f.eks pensler i Target - jeg har købt Sonia Kashusk pensler, og de er super gode!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jul 12, 2010)

Det lyder helt fantastisk, tak skal du ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeg skal måske tjekke YT og se om jeg kan få nogle tricks til 
den blush, for jeg vil frygtelig gerne kunne bruge den


----------

